# Blackwater Fish Hatchery



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Took the Bent Rod Fishing Club over to the hatchery in Blackwater Forestthis morning. 
We spent an hour with the resident specialist and learned a great deal about his duties and responsibilities and the importance of this facility. 
In the photos the big fish are the striper breeders and the tanks teeming with what looks like carp (they are). There is another tank where they raise bait fish to feed the stripers. The tank with tiny minnows are bass. We learned Lakes Stone, Bear, and Victor are usually stocked with crappie every other year but this can vary a little. Stripers go in the Yellow,
Blackwater, and Escambia. Hybrids into the Choctaw. We also learned FWC is considering some changes in bass regulations since a number of fisheries are overrun with small bass which lowers the quality and number of big bass. This may take a while to be sorted out. What is happening with the bass population is people are not keeping bass thinking this improves the fishery, but it reality it is having an overall downward impact. Alabama runs the show differently. Keep the small stuff and keep only one over 18 inches. I know the state lake in Coffee County seems to be loaded with bass less than 14 inches.
It sounded like Florida is starting to talk along similar lines as Alabama. Of course this will take years to sort out and for something to actually happen. 

Anyway, you may enjoy the animal show in the lobby as well as the fish tanks.

http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Fish%20Hatchery%20-%20short

I haven't been fishing all week but headed up to Brooks Hines tomorrow for a first trip. The Choctaw river here is on another rise.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Brooks Hines has been very good fishing lately. I'm gonna try to get up Sunday if the weather holds off.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Funny you never hear much of a report of crappie from bear or stone. Im suspicious of too much management.... seems like fishing or hunting, as soon as a game biologist gets involved - things start downhill


----------



## GatorTrout (Jun 23, 2011)

*days/hours open to public?*

What days/hours is the hatchery open to the public to visit? thanks,


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

GatorTrout said:


> What days/hours is the hatchery open to the public to visit? thanks,


Don't know the hours but I imagine something like 9 to 3 for public. It's best to call them and set up appointment but I think you can just show up. 3 other guys came in while we were there to see the facility.


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

I thought the Choctawhatchee River got stripers to wonder why if they don't


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Funny you never hear much of a report of crappie from bear or stone. Im suspicious of too much management.... seems like fishing or hunting, as soon as a game biologist gets involved - things start downhill


Maybe folks just don't post much about those lakes.

It's not the biologist that makes some crazy decision....it's the bureaucracy they have to deal with along with politics. The folks in the field know what they are doing. 
My late brother-in-law was Chief of the Fisheries Division of the legacy Freshwater Game and Fish Commission. His tenure was a constant fight with special interest wanting to exploit wetlands, rivers, lakes and streams all in the name of progress. Politics was always part of the equation. He had a boss just like everyone else.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kevin32435 said:


> I thought the Choctawhatchee River got stripers to wonder why if they don't


That question came up today. The answer is fish move around from river to river. It's been many years since stripers were stocked in the Choctaw. These days all they stock is hybrids every few years.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

Great photos. Are the fish mentioned the only types they stock in rivers & lakes? I'm guessing the carp are mostly for algae control.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Geezer said:


> Great photos. Are the fish mentioned the only types they stock in rivers & lakes? I'm guessing the carp are mostly for algae control.


They stock bass, crappie, hybrids, and strippers. They didn't mention cats, but indicated they don't stock bream as bream pretty well take care of themselves. 
We caught them in between seasons and most of the ponds were dry. Saw only two ponds with water. The carp are for grass control when the kind of grass they will eat is causing a problem. They don't eat certain kinds of grass.
The way I understand it they plan way ahead and hatch what will be needed to manage a fishery.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

GatorTrout said:


> What days/hours is the hatchery open to the public to visit? thanks,


The FWC Blackwater Hatchery is open for tours from 8am -3pm, Monday-Friday
We have people drive up and take a tour of the facility. With groups of ten or more participants we ask for a scheduled tour.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Geezer .... the carp in the raceway are Koi carp,raised to feed the adult striped bass/largemouth bass. 
Triploid grass carp,(sterile) are stocked for vegetation control.
Fish species raised at Blackwater Fish hatchery are : black crappie, largemouth bass, striped bass/hybrids...sunshine or palmetto ,channel catfish ,bluegill, red-ear sunfish and others.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

It's good to know the full story, thanks


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Very interesting report and great pics....thx.


----------

